# Classen TR-20 Turf Rake / Dethatcher / Verticutter



## Ware

I bought this Classen TR-20 Turf Rake last year. It was a Home Depot rental unit that had 27 hours on the clock. It came equipped with the traditional flail blades. They seemed to work, but they were pretty aggressive with the turf - think ripping versus cutting.




























I decided to order the optional slicing kit, which Classen suggests is better suited for creeping grasses like bermuda. The conversion was very simple - just a half dozen or so bolts on each side to swap the cartridge. The slicing blades are much thinner than the flail blades, and they can be rotated several times to get a new cutting edge before it is necessary to replace them.



















I am very impressed with the performance of the slicing blades. This is what it did to my dormant 1/2" bermuda. The first picture is a single pass - the second photo is two perpendicular passes.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Very nice!!! Now you need to do a lite top dressing of sand to help dilute the OM!! &#128512;


----------



## Redtenchu

Awesome Ware!


----------



## Iriasj2009

Awesome ware!!! how deep did you go? those blades look sick! how much did you pay for those things?
since you started the topic, I also converted a similar machine into a verticutter with fixed blades and took out the flail blade setup.
I bought a similar machine (yard marvel) off of craigslist for $400 (should have offered him less but the machine was in great condition) and looked into buying the conversion kit but it was $400! So after taking some measurements, i decided to use 10" circular saw blades for my setup with pvc couplers for spacers. Blades cost $10 ea. and i used 10 blades spaced 1.5" apart.
i am able to go 1/2" deep into the soil with this setup. here are some pics!


----------



## J_nick

Iriasj2009 said:


> i decided to use 10" circular saw blades for my setup with pvc couplers for spacers. Blades cost $10 ea. and i used 10 blades spaced 1.5" apart.
> i am able to go 1/2" deep into the soil with this setup. here are some pics!


How are the blades attached to the shaft?


----------



## Redtenchu

I like that set up Iriasj, have you been able to use it much?


----------



## Ware

Iriasj2009 said:


> Awesome ware!!! how deep did you go? those blades look sick! how much did you pay for those things?
> since you started the topic, I also converted a similar machine into a verticutter with fixed blades and took out the flail blade setup.
> I bought a similar machine (yard marvel) off of craigslist for $400 (should have offered him less but the machine was in great condition) and looked into buying the conversion kit but it was $400! So after taking some measurements, i decided to use 10" circular saw blades for my setup with pvc couplers for spacers. Blades cost $10 ea. and i used 10 blades spaced 1.5" apart.
> i am able to go 1/2" deep into the soil with this setup. here are some pics!


Per the Classen manual, it is set up to go about 1/2" deep with the slicing blades set on the highest setting - coincidentally it was just scratching the dirt on my 1/2" bermuda.

​
The manual suggests the next setting would be 3/4" depth. but I feel like that might be too deep for what I want to use it for. My primary goal was to have something I could use to thin the canopy mid-season while maintaining some level of appearance. The flail blades just weren't going to maintain the appearance I wanted. I have thought about modifying the depth adjustment linkage in some way to gain the ability to fine tune the depth, but that's another project for another day.

The conversion was over $400 for the Classen.


----------



## Iriasj2009

the machine has a squared shaft with 3/4" sides. Initially I used a squared punch and it worked great but after 3 blades I ended up ruining it. I ended up using a flat and a triangle file and put some elbow grease into it. took me 30mins/blade to file a square hole into them. 
Red, I used it on about half my yard before throwing the towel. the machine kept turning off on me and after dissecting the carburetor, I found out that the float needle was missing its o-ring. must have fallen off when I gave the carb a good cleaning prior to putting on the blades. now I'm just waiting for a replacement oring.


----------



## dfw_pilot

See, square pegs _will_ fit into round holes!


----------



## TulsaFan

Ware,

After buying that other forum members verticutter this summer, how does it compare to your Classen modified setup? Are they two different types of tools or is one going to replace the other?


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> Ware,
> 
> After buying that other forum members verticutter this summer, how does it compare to your Classen modified setup? Are they two different types of tools or is one going to replace the other?


I will settle in on one or the other, but I haven't made up my mind yet. I ordered a dynaBLADE set for the Toro, as I wasn't super pleased with the slicing ability of the star blades. I haven't had a chance to install them yet, so it will likely be spring before I get to try them.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware,
> 
> After buying that other forum members verticutter this summer, how does it compare to your Classen modified setup? Are they two different types of tools or is one going to replace the other?
> 
> 
> 
> I will settle in on one or the other, but I haven't made up my mind yet. I ordered a dynaBLADE set for the Toro, as I wasn't super pleased with the slicing ability of the star blades. I haven't had a chance to install them yet, so it will likely be spring before I get to try them.
Click to expand...

So how's this going to work for your setup? Do you have another head that you use for your Toro?


----------



## 95mmrenegade

How muh was the dynablade setup for the toro? Whats the time to install?


----------



## Ware

$9/blade - I think there are 35 of them. I'm not sure about the time required to change the blades, but it's not something that will need to be done often with the carbide tipped dynaBLADE's. As for the dethatching kit itself, it's a permanent swap for the GM1000.


----------



## BlakeG

Old thread here, but I was curious if there was an update on the delta type setup of blades versus flail once the grass was actively growing. In season type verticutting results. I feel like I need to verticut my yard, but don't want to destroy it with the flail type blades, which is all I could find at Home Depot.

Sunbelt rentals has a delta machine, I think, but they are not open on Saturdays so there are some logistical challenges there. Sorry for the redundancy if there is another thread out there with these results, but I just searched on "flail" to find this oldie but goodie. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

@Ware How does the Classen compare with the Swardman?


----------



## Ware

The blades on my Classen are sharper/thinner than the verticutter blades on the Swardman cartridge. I like that the Swardman has infinitely adjustable depth adjustment. The Classen has notches.


----------



## Passat774

Where did you purchase the other blades?

Was it a C900027?


----------



## SWB

Ware......what are your thoughts using a machine like yours for large areas up to 2 acres?


----------



## Ware

Passat774 said:


> Where did you purchase the other blades?
> 
> Was it a C900027?


SLE Equipment. That number sounds familiar.


----------



## Ware

SWB said:


> Ware......what are your thoughts using a machine like yours for large areas up to 2 acres?


As an occasional use piece of equipment, I think it would work fine.


----------



## SWB

Ware said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware......what are your thoughts using a machine like yours for large areas up to 2 acres?
> 
> 
> 
> As an occasional use piece of equipment, I think it would work fine.
Click to expand...

So it propels itself then? Operator just guides it?


----------



## Ware

SWB said:


> So it propels itself then? Operator just guides it?


Not really, but the direction of the rotation sort of pulls it along when the blades are engaging the ground.


----------



## SWB

Ware said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it propels itself then? Operator just guides it?
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, but the direction of the rotation sort of pulls it along when the blades are engaging the ground.
Click to expand...

How deep are you cutting?


----------



## Ware

Just scratching the dirt. See photos in OP.


----------



## Buddy

I saw this dethather for sale locally. Anyone have any experience with this? Seems a little different with the tines rather than the flailing blades. Thinking of picking it up as the price seems fair at $400.


----------



## JRS 9572

@ware did you just go up to Home Depot and ask if they'd sell you one they rented? Curious on how that buying process went? Thanks


----------



## SGrabs33

JRS 9572 said:


> @ware did you just go up to Home Depot and ask if they'd sell you one they rented? Curious on how that buying process went? Thanks


Used tools for sale :thumbup:


----------



## JRS 9572

SGrabs33 said:


> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ware did you just go up to Home Depot and ask if they'd sell you one they rented? Curious on how that buying process went? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Used tools for sale :thumbup:
Click to expand...

WOW! Thanks. There's some decent prices on this stuff.


----------



## Passat774

I just found mine at Sunbelt for $150 it's an 2011 but started right up with the Honda engine.

I just emailed Sunbelt asking about the used equipment.

Ware how much thinner are the slicer blades compared to the metal flail it had on it orginally? I am trying to decide if I should purchase the verti slicer blades.


----------



## gpbrown60

Buddy said:


> I saw this dethather for sale locally. Anyone have any experience with this? Seems a little different with the tines rather than the flailing blades. Thinking of picking it up as the price seems fair at $400.


I prefer fixed blades. You could possibly add them if you aren't happy with the results from the style that's on it.


----------



## SWB

Ware....I used the HD link you provided and it showed my local store having one for sale. I picked it up this morning and ordered the slicing blades this afternoon from SLE. I appreciate the info!


----------



## Ware

SWB said:


> Ware....I used the HD link you provided and it showed my local store having one for sale. I picked it up this morning and ordered the slicing blades this afternoon from SLE. I appreciate the info!


That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Kballen11

@Ware I guess I missed the link. Where is it?


----------



## Ware

https://www.homedepot.com/tool-truck-rental/used-tools/index.html

@Kballen11


----------



## Kballen11

thanks @Ware


----------



## Passat774

What notch on the machine are you using for the verti cutter?


----------



## Ware

Passat774 said:


> What notch on the machine are you using for the verti cutter?


----------



## Passat774

thanks for the pic, my unit is on order


----------



## Ware

I may have mentioned this, but one of the biggest drawbacks of the Classen unit is the fixed depth of cut settings/notches. I have tossed around the idea of rigging up a linkage that would give me infinite depth of cut adjustment, but that notch has worked well enough.


----------



## Passat774

How deep do you think you are cutting at that notch?


----------



## Ware

Passat774 said:


> How deep do you think you are cutting at that notch?


About 1/2". See page 1.


----------



## SWB

My blade assembly finally arrived from SLE. Easy swap. The belt on my unit was in pretty bad shape so I have a new one on order. I wanted to use it today but it's just too dam dry here....supposed to get some rain later this week and I hope it comes as we need it. My gas cap leaked when I leaned it all the way back to make the change so I had to Micky mouse it up on a work table.


----------



## Steverino

I'd say you Mighty Moused it up on that work table. Those suckers are heavy!


----------



## Spammage

Steverino said:


> I'd say you Mighty Moused it up on that work table. Those suckers are heavy!


Not for the giant JD pseudo forklift in front of it.


----------



## SWB

I took a lot of grief when I bought that tractor 12 years ago ...lol... but I use it to do everything.


----------



## Steverino

Spammage
Not for the giant JD pseudo forklift in front of it.

Duh, how did i miss that?


----------



## Passat774

Used mine today on the top notch, scratched the yard barely on one side. The other part it worked well. A solid investment


----------



## Vtx531

I have a hydrostatic self-propelled version with the overseed blades for sale in SW Michigan. $600 firm (cheap) if anyone is interested.


----------



## SWB

I'm curious if anyone has found it neccessary to replace the slicer blades on their Classen?
I found them here but they seemed a bit on the high side at nearly $10ea.
https://www.ereplacementparts.com/blade-slicer-square-p-808982.html?osCsid=6hv0p8ol2j6cf3q96n37prf714


----------



## Ware

SWB said:


> I'm curious if anyone has found it neccessary to replace the slicer blades on their Classen?
> I found them here but they seemed a bit on the high side at nearly $10ea.
> https://www.ereplacementparts.com/blade-slicer-square-p-808982.html?osCsid=6hv0p8ol2j6cf3q96n37prf714


I have had mine for a couple years now and haven't even had to rotate mine yet - but it's an occasional use piece of equipment for me. I only use it a couple times a year.


----------



## SWB

Ware said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious if anyone has found it neccessary to replace the slicer blades on their Classen?
> I found them here but they seemed a bit on the high side at nearly $10ea.
> https://www.ereplacementparts.com/blade-slicer-square-p-808982.html?osCsid=6hv0p8ol2j6cf3q96n37prf714
> 
> 
> 
> I have had mine for a couple years now and haven't even had to rotate mine yet - but it's an occasional use piece of equipment for me. I only use it a couple times a year.
Click to expand...

Mine will be an occasional use piece of equipment as well. I bought my slicing reel last spring and then verticut about 65k of Bermuda. Then, about a month later decided to use it on a complete renovation (which failed). I'm going to seed about 15k of the lawn in Rye yet this year and then re-seed with Yukon next spring. That's a lot to ask of those blades. I've already rotated them once leaving me with two good edges. That's enough to get me through my renovation next year but that will be about all. 
Past that it should be a couple of years before I need to replace them again. I thought close to $300 for replacement blades was a bit steep....or maybe not.


----------

